# EMD question, help!!



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

I have googled for 30 minutes and I can't find the information I need on a few EMD locos. I am trying to find out what size intake fans the EMD SD90/43mac, SD80mac have. If anyone knows the dimensions or has a link to schematic details or something, could you please help me, thanx.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I found this after googling for a few minutes:

http://www.thedieselshop.us/Data EMD SD90-43MAC.HTML

Don't know if it will help or not, but worth a try.

And this page:

http://www.trainweb.org/emdloco/index.html


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

*thanx*

hey, thanx for the links hoscale, I didn't find exactly what I was after but, I found a lot of useful information I'd been needing, thanx again!


----------

